# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست برای دروس عمومی

## masood2013

سلام به همه دوستان، به نظر شما تست زنی برای دروس عمونی لازمه یا نه؟ تاثیرش چقدره؟

----------


## Takfir

> سلام به همه دوستان، به نظر شما تست زنی برای دروس عمونی لازمه یا نه؟ تاثیرش چقدره؟


واجب است و ترک آن موجب مرض!

برای درسی مثل ادبیات توی مبحث ارایه قرابت زبان فارسی مهم ترین دلیل پیشرفت تمرین و تست زنی زیاده!

زبان هم همینطور

دینی هم همینطور

عربی هم که همینطور!

اصلا کی گفته نباید زد؟

----------


## nitah

بله مخصوصا برای عربی و زبان واسه بالابردن سرعت تو قواعد و درک مطلبشون
واسه آرایه و قرابت معنایی و گاهی املا ادبیات هم خیلی خوبه که دستت پر بشه
ولی دینی بنظرم نیاز نداره مگه 10تا واسه هر درس که مرور شه

----------


## hamed2357

ادبیات : قرابت معنایی+آرایه ادبی+زبان فارسی (تاریخ ادبیات و لغت و..نیاز به تست زنی نداره)
عربی : تقریبا همه ی مباحثش (عربی تست های ترکیبی زیاد بزنید تست های جامع همه ی مباحث.چون وقتی تست درس تمیز میزنی جواب تابلو هست)
دین و زندگی  :Yahoo (2): تست های 10 سال اخیر را ببینید و خوب آیه ها و..را تحلیل کنید)
زبان انگلیسی : لغت خود را تقویت کنید و سپس تست گرامر+کلوز تست+ریدینگ
موفق باشید

----------


## masood2013

به نظر شما برای دین و زندگی، نقره ای گاج رو بخرم بهتره یا آیات و نکات گاج کافیه؟

----------


## nitah

> به نظر شما برای دین و زندگی، نقره ای گاج رو بخرم بهتره یا آیات و نکات گاج کافیه؟


خب نقره ای کامل تره ولی اگه فقط مشکلت پیام آیات هست آیات و نکات کافیه

----------


## joozef

تست زدن خوبه و راهگشاست حتی برای دینی ...

----------


## Sarah B

اگه تست نزني (تو هر درسي چه عمومي چه اختصاصي) مثل اين مي مونه كه هيچي نخوندي!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mamad.hny

مورد داريم بدون يدونه تست توي ديني و ادب و زبان، و فقط تست عربي، آزمون جامع سنجش به ترتيب دفترچه 80  91   91 80 زد.

----------


## roshana

> اگه تست نزني (تو هر درسي چه عمومي چه اختصاصي) مثل اين مي مونه كه هيچي نخوندي!



قبول ندارم دختر عمه ی خودم برای عمومیا یه دونه تست 
هم نداشت ینی از نظر مالی نمیتونست کتاب بگیره اون وقت
هیچ کدوم از عمومیاشو زیر 80 نزد میگفت فقط خیلی به 
مفاهیم مسلط شدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MAHSA

عمومیا رو از زرد عمومی کانون استفاده کنین عالیه  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Sarah B

مثل اين مي مونه كه بگي
عايا آب واسه انسان لازمه؟
خيالتو راحت كنم تست نزني مثل اينه هيچي نخوندي
حرفم اغراق نيس بعد از يه سال تجربه بهت مي گم خيييييلي مهمه!
موفق باشي❤

----------


## yaghma

*برای همشون لازمه .
ادبیات: اگه نزنی , چطور میخوای رو مبحث ارایه ها و قرابت و زبان تسلط پیدا کنی.
زبان:همه میدونن که تمرین برای کلوز و ریدینگ واجبه.
عربی : گاها قبل از تست زنی , پیاده کردن قواعد روی متن کتاب هم توصیه میشه , چه برسه به تست زدن.
دینی:حداقلش برای اطمینان از اینکه , تسلط کافی روی درس مطالعه شده داری لازمه.*

----------


## مسیح

حتما لازمه.
اما با تخصصی فرق داره مثلا همین الان درس دینی بخونی همین الان هم بری تستشو بزنی فایده نداره.
باید چند روز بعدش تست بزنی
بعد اینکه نیاز نیست از الان واسه عمومیا تست بزنی (بجز عربی که حالت تمرین داره و قسمت قرابت معنایی ادبیات و خوندن ریدینگ زبان)
عمومیا یکم جلوتر که بری تست بزن چون الان فاصله ی زیادی هست تا کنکور اگه بخوای سرعتی تمرین کنی که زوده بعد از یه مدتم هی سرعتت تغییر میکنه
اگرم بخاطر فهمش بخوای بزنی باز بخاطر فاصله ی زیاد یادت میره
پس الان نیاز نیست
بجز چیزایی که تو پرانتز گفتم اونم نه اینکه تست کنکور سالای اخیرو بزنی یا سالای خیلی قبل یا اصلا تالیفی که اصل درسو یاد بگیری

----------


## sararahimian467

> حتما لازمه.
> اما با تخصصی فرق داره مثلا همین الان درس دینی بخونی همین الان هم بری تستشو بزنی فایده نداره.
> باید چند روز بعدش تست بزنی
> بعد اینکه نیاز نیست از الان واسه عمومیا تست بزنی (بجز عربی که حالت تمرین داره و قسمت قرابت معنایی ادبیات و خوندن ریدینگ زبان)
> عمومیا یکم جلوتر که بری تست بزن چون الان فاصله ی زیادی هست تا کنکور اگه بخوای سرعتی تمرین کنی که زوده بعد از یه مدتم هی سرعتت تغییر میکنه
> اگرم بخاطر فهمش بخوای بزنی باز بخاطر فاصله ی زیاد یادت میره
> پس الان نیاز نیست
> بجز چیزایی که تو پرانتز گفتم اونم نه اینکه تست کنکور سالای اخیرو بزنی یا سالای خیلی قبل یا اصلا تالیفی که اصل درسو یاد بگیری



فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sararahimian467

6]حتما لازمه.
اما با تخصصی فرق داره مثلا همین الان درس دینی بخونی همین الان هم بری تستشو بزنی فایده نداره.
باید چند روز بعدش تست بزنی
بعد اینکه نیاز نیست از الان واسه عمومیا تست بزنی (بجز عربی که حالت تمرین داره و قسمت قرابت معنایی ادبیات و خوندن ریدینگ زبان)
عمومیا یکم جلوتر که بری تست بزن چون الان فاصله ی زیادی هست تا کنکور اگه بخوای سرعتی تمرین کنی که زوده بعد از یه مدتم هی سرعتت تغییر میکنه
اگرم بخاطر فهمش بخوای بزنی باز بخاطر فاصله ی زیاد یادت میره
پس الان نیاز نیست
بجز چیزایی که تو پرانتز گفتم اونم نه اینکه تست کنکور سالای اخیرو بزنی یا سالای خیلی قبل یا اصلا تالیفی که اصل درسو یاد بگیری




من ریدینگم ضعیفه 4 تا سوالشو ج نمیدم ولی قرابت معناییم خوبه پس باید بیشتر رو عربی مفاهیمش تمرکز ککنید، درسته؟

----------


## مسیح

> 6]حتما لازمه.
> اما با تخصصی فرق داره مثلا همین الان درس دینی بخونی همین الان هم بری تستشو بزنی فایده نداره.
> باید چند روز بعدش تست بزنی
> بعد اینکه نیاز نیست از الان واسه عمومیا تست بزنی (بجز عربی که حالت تمرین داره و قسمت قرابت معنایی ادبیات و خوندن ریدینگ زبان)
> عمومیا یکم جلوتر که بری تست بزن چون الان فاصله ی زیادی هست تا کنکور اگه بخوای سرعتی تمرین کنی که زوده بعد از یه مدتم هی سرعتت تغییر میکنه
> اگرم بخاطر فهمش بخوای بزنی باز بخاطر فاصله ی زیاد یادت میره
> پس الان نیاز نیست
> بجز چیزایی که تو پرانتز گفتم اونم نه اینکه تست کنکور سالای اخیرو بزنی یا سالای خیلی قبل یا اصلا تالیفی که اصل درسو یاد بگیری
> 
> ...


الان فاصله ی زیادی تا کنکور هست.اینکه درس یا مبحثیو بذاری کنار اشتباهه.
الان باید سعی کنی اون قسمتی رو که قوی هستی تثبیت کنی یعنی افت نکنی و حتی بهترم بشی و قسمتی رو که ضعیفی قوی کنی تا بتونی تستشو بزنی.
اینکه از الان بگی من اصلا ریدینگ نمیتونم بزنم پس تمرین نمیکنم اشتباهه.بهتره که الان مبحثیو کنار نذارید.

----------


## sis413

دروس عمومی به خصوص ادبیات و عربی خیلی مهمه 
ادبیات اگه میخای کتاب بخری گاج موضوعی+زبان فارسی نشردریافت(هامون سبطی)
عربی :عربی به زبان ساده ایاد فیلی

----------


## the END

حتما لازمه.
اصلا آشنایی با سوالات متناسب با کنکور ، بر روی نحوه درس خوندن هم اثر میذاره...
دین و زندگی و عربی : فقط تست های کنکور و سنجش.
ادبیات : تست های موضوعی گاج خیلی عالیه
زبان :یه کتاب مناسب که سوالات کنکور و مشابه اون رو داشته باشه.

----------


## sararahimian467

> الان فاصله ی زیادی تا کنکور هست.اینکه درس یا مبحثیو بذاری کنار اشتباهه.
> الان باید سعی کنی اون قسمتی رو که قوی هستی تثبیت کنی یعنی افت نکنی و حتی بهترم بشی و قسمتی رو که ضعیفی قوی کنی تا بتونی تستشو بزنی.
> اینکه از الان بگی من اصلا ریدینگ نمیتونم بزنم پس تمرین نمیکنم اشتباهه.بهتره که الان مبحثیو کنار نذارید.


آخه مسئله ای که هست اینه که من تو آزمون با وجود اینکه اصلا ریدینگارو نمیخونم بازم درصدم 60 70 میشه نزنم هم 90 در کل فقط وقت آدمو سر جلسه میگیره ولی به اندازه ی درسی مثه عربی تراز نمیاره !!

فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## par.rah

> آخه مسئله ای که هست اینه که من تو آزمون با وجود اینکه اصلا ریدینگارو نمیخونم بازم درصدم 60 70 میشه نزنم هم 90 در کل فقط وقت آدمو سر جلسه میگیره ولی به اندازه ی درسی مثه عربی تراز نمیاره !!
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk


اینم در نظر بگیرید که سیستم ترازی کنکور خیلی با قلمچی تفاوت داره
پیشنهادم اینه که همه درس ها رو تو یه محدوده مناسب بزنید بعدش وقت اضافه رو بذارید رو نقطه قوتتون

----------


## sararahimian467

> اینم در نظر بگیرید که سیستم ترازی کنکور خیلی با قلمچی تفاوت داره
> پیشنهادم اینه که همه درس ها رو تو یه محدوده مناسب بزنید بعدش وقت اضافه رو بذارید رو نقطه قوتتون


باشه سعی میکنم مرسی😊

فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## masood2013

> اینم در نظر بگیرید که سیستم ترازی کنکور خیلی با قلمچی تفاوت داره
> پیشنهادم اینه که همه درس ها رو تو یه محدوده مناسب بزنید بعدش وقت اضافه رو بذارید رو نقطه قوتتون


داداش چه فرقی داره مثلا؟!  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## مسیح

> آخه مسئله ای که هست اینه که من تو آزمون با وجود اینکه اصلا ریدینگارو نمیخونم بازم درصدم 60 70 میشه نزنم هم 90 در کل فقط وقت آدمو سر جلسه میگیره ولی به اندازه ی درسی مثه عربی تراز نمیاره !!
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk


وقتی ریدینگ رو نمیزنی بجاش عربی رو چند میزنی؟
بقول دوستمون ترازا هم فرق داره.
و اینکه وقتی ریدینگ میزنی بقول خودت 20 درصد بیشتر میزنی 20درصد خیلی خوبه.
اما بازم باید ببینی درصد عربیت بهتر میشه یا نه
بازم نظرم اینه که الان نباید بذاری کنار.

----------


## مسیح

> آخه مسئله ای که هست اینه که من تو آزمون با وجود اینکه اصلا ریدینگارو نمیخونم بازم درصدم 60 70 میشه نزنم هم 90 در کل فقط وقت آدمو سر جلسه میگیره ولی به اندازه ی درسی مثه عربی تراز نمیاره !!
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk


وقتی ریدینگ رو نمیزنی بجاش عربی رو چند میزنی؟
بقول دوستمون ترازا هم فرق داره.
و اینکه وقتی ریدینگ میزنی بقول خودت 20 درصد بیشتر میزنی 20درصد خیلی خوبه.
اما بازم باید ببینی درصد عربیت بهتر میشه یا نه
بازم نظرم اینه که الان نباید بذاری کنار.

----------


## sararahimian467

> وقتی ریدینگ رو نمیزنی بجاش عربی رو چند میزنی؟
> بقول دوستمون ترازا هم فرق داره.
> و اینکه وقتی ریدینگ میزنی بقول خودت 20 درصد بیشتر میزنی 20درصد خیلی خوبه.
> اما بازم باید ببینی درصد عربیت بهتر میشه یا نه
> بازم نظرم اینه که الان نباید بذاری کنار.


درصد عربیم بین 50 تا 70 متغیره من بیشتر سعی دارم که عربیمو تقویت کنم تا ریدینگ زبان!

فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sararahimian467

> وقتی ریدینگ رو نمیزنی بجاش عربی رو چند میزنی؟
> بقول دوستمون ترازا هم فرق داره.
> و اینکه وقتی ریدینگ میزنی بقول خودت 20 درصد بیشتر میزنی 20درصد خیلی خوبه.
> اما بازم باید ببینی درصد عربیت بهتر میشه یا نه
> بازم نظرم اینه که الان نباید بذاری کنار.


بله خب کنار که گذاشته نمیشه ولی تو تابستون به نظر من نباید وقتتو صرف پسیجای زبان کنی😕 نمیدونم واللا

فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## مسیح

> بله خب کنار که گذاشته نمیشه ولی تو تابستون به نظر من نباید وقتتو صرف پسیجای زبان کنی نمیدونم واللا
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk


یه راهش اینه که اگه میدونی تو کوتاه مدت ریدینگو روبراه کنی از طرفای عید روش کار کن و تا اون موقع وقتتو بذار واسه عربی.
اگرم مطمئنی که عربیو میتونی بیاری بالا حتما این کارو بکن.

----------


## sararahimian467

> یه راهش اینه که اگه میدونی تو کوتاه مدت ریدینگو روبراه کنی از طرفای عید روش کار کن و تا اون موقع وقتتو بذار واسه عربی.
> اگرم مطمئنی که عربیو میتونی بیاری بالا حتما این کارو بکن.


بله این خیلی عالیه ممنون 

فرستاده شده از SM-T705ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

